# Looking for two male kittens



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Someone I know is looking for two male kittens, very young to adopt into their home. Please send me a PM if you can help, thanks!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

ummm... Where do you live?


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Live in Central/Southern NJ. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Can they contact a shelter or rescue group in their area?
PetSmarts also have cats for adoption.


----------

